# Spiral making lathe



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought this was a pretty cool video


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yeah that is cool. I'd have one

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Icutone2 (Nov 4, 2011)

Great Tool! But BIG BUCKS!!!
Lee


----------



## VIFmike (Jul 21, 2012)

any tool that goes on or with a lathe is both expensive and cool. I have a knurler for my metal lathe. Makes pretty cool tool handles.


----------

